# plate camera



## vincix

Care este corespondentul în limba română pentru „plate camera”?„


----------



## oprea_Rd

nu e usor.. nu stiu care ar fi termenul exact in romana; este vorba de vechile aparate de fotografiat tip "acordeon"..
eu as incerca cu "aparat de fotografiat cu pliuri"


----------



## OldAvatar

Aparat foto cu burduf.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc mult  
E incredibil câte pot afla pe forumul ăsta


----------



## farscape

_Plate camera_ este o cameră foto care foloseşte ca mediu de  înregistrare a imaginii o placă acoperită cu o emulsie fotosensitivă.  Este un tip de aparat vechi, stil daghereotip, şi poate fi cu burduf sau  nu. Când spun aparat cu burduf în ziua de azi mă gândesc la _view cameras_ care sunt folosite curent de profesionişti pentru peisaje - de data aceasta cu senzori digitali (digital back) în loc de film.

Best,


----------



## OldAvatar

farscape said:


> _Plate camera_ este o cameră foto care foloseşte ca mediu de  înregistrare a imaginii o placă acoperită cu o emulsie fotosensitivă.  Este un tip de aparat vechi, stil daghereotip, şi poate fi cu burduf sau  nu. Când spun aparat cu burduf în ziua de azi mă gândesc la _view cameras_ care sunt folosite curent de profesionişti pentru peisaje - de data aceasta cu senzori digitali (digital back) în loc de film.
> 
> Best,



De acord! Eu am urmărit cu precădere cel de-al doilea post în care se vorbea de aparat de tip _acordeon_. În orice caz, cred că-i rămânem datori cu denumirea în română, probabil _aparat foto pe placă_.


----------



## vincix

Deci să înțeleg că nu e obligatoriu să fie cu burduf sau nu. Dar, pe la urmă, dacă spui cameră foto cu burduf se înțelege că te referi la o cameră de genul ăla, veche, chiar dacă e vorba de ceva mai specific?


----------



## farscape

vincix said:


> Deci să înțeleg că nu e obligatoriu să fie cu burduf sau nu. Dar, pe la urmă, dacă spui cameră foto cu burduf se înțelege că te referi la o cameră de genul ăla, veche, chiar dacă e vorba de ceva mai specific?



O cameră cu burduf poate să fie foarte veche sau foarte nouă (un Linhof  de exemplu) şi în nici un caz nu implică folosirea plăcilor fotografice.

Cred că prima reacţie a unui neiniţiat ar fi să asocieze termenul de  cameră cu burduf cu o cameră veche, dar nu neapărat care foloseşte  plăci. _Plate cameras_ au fost folosite până de curând în fotografia astronomică, fiind înlocuite de camere cu senzori digitali.

Later,


----------

